

Teens pose for selfies at top of 600ft television tower in Estonia - jkaljundi
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3139218/I-ve-wanted-TV-Teenagers-pose-stomach-churning-selfies-600ft-television-tower-Estonia.html

======
kyleknighted
> [...] scale the Tartu TV mast, built in 1857

TV tower built in 1857, huh? I wonder what was broadcasting almost 100 years
before TV stations existed?

------
VT_Drew
this is nothing new, people have doing this for years (especially in Russia).
This article seems like it would be more appropriately placed on
reddit.com/r/mildlyinteresting

